# Fresh Tattoo... How many weeks do we need to wait to go back to cycling?



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a scheduled tattoo session this Sunday. It will be from shoulder to biceps down to elbow. My question is, how many days/weeks do we need to wait before we can go back to cycling?

Coz different tattoo artist have different approach and beliefs. I would like to ask those who had tattoos specially big ones. How long did you wait?


----------



## runbrung (Nov 10, 2021)

I have a roughly 6"x6" tattoo on my bicep. I asked the artist specifically about exercise, he said it was OK to get right back to it as long as you 1) keep it covered (clothes, not the bandage) 2) wash it off & moisturize after ASAP and 3) keep other people's sweat off it - yours is fine, but it could get infected. He said specifically, home gym & biking is fine but don't go to a public gym for a few weeks.


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

runbrung said:


> I have a roughly 6"x6" tattoo on my bicep. I asked the artist specifically about exercise, he said it was OK to get right back to it as long as you 1) keep it covered (clothes, not the bandage) 2) wash it off & moisturize after ASAP and 3) keep other people's sweat off it - yours is fine, but it could get infected. He said specifically, home gym & biking is fine but don't go to a public gym for a few weeks.


This is nice to hear! My artist said wait for 2 weeks or until it peeled off. The other artist recommended to wait for a month.


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

I totally trust my guy and one of mine is large and on my quad and he was like you can bike today if you feel like it. Agreed with runbrung that infection and keeping it moisturized are the main concerns.


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

I have several tatt's and never once did my artist tell me to stop hitting the gym or riding. Keep is moisturized and use sun screen if it's exposed to the sun at all while it's healing.


----------



## Drew H. (Oct 6, 2017)

Pffft.....ride your bike home from the tattoo shop if you want to, it's not going to affect the tattoo one bit. Just keep it clean and covered as others have mentioned.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

An old Tatt thread that had some pretty cool bike tattoos.
Bike Tattoos


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

...why would you get a tattoo during bike season? That's an off season activity.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

bad mechanic said:


> ...why would you get a tattoo during bike season? That's an off season activity.


Or just skip all together?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

bad mechanic said:


> ...why would you get a tattoo during bike season? That's an off season activity.


It's always bike season.

I was riding within days when I got the bulk of my sleeve done. I waited a week after the bits that tuck into my armpit.. Mostly because that just sucked.


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

bad mechanic said:


> ...why would you get a tattoo during bike season? That's an off season activity.


I'm in Malaysia so there's no bike season here. We can bike all year long.


----------



## Tomass79 (Aug 7, 2021)

I never took any time off of any activities after tattoo's except swimming for 2 weeks. I would lift weights the day after. Never had any issues. Obviously don't go sitting in a hot tub or anything like that. Some artist's told me use moisturizer, some tell me A&D ointment, other something else, etc. All opinions, not an exact science. You will be fine to ride your bike. Just don't crash!


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

gat3keeper said:


> I have a scheduled tattoo session this Sunday. It will be from shoulder to biceps down to elbow. My question is, how many days/weeks do we need to wait before we can go back to cycling?
> 
> Coz different tattoo artist have different approach and beliefs. I would like to ask those who had tattoos specially big ones. How long did you wait?


Unless it's on your taint HTFU and NO days off.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

bad mechanic said:


> ...why would you get a tattoo during bike season? That's an off season activity.


Bike season?? lol


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

I guess I shouldn’t take it for granted that my bike season is year round. 

I have tattoos and have always just avoided rock gardens and high crash risk terrain until mine were healed.


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

I’ve honestly never even thought of taking time off from riding after a tattoo. I just keep it moist and covered and rock on.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

Tomass79 said:


> I never took any time off of any activities after tattoo's except swimming for 2 weeks. I would lift weights the day after. Never had any issues. Obviously don't go sitting in a hot tub or anything like that. Some artist's told me use moisturizer, some tell me A&D ointment, other something else, etc. All opinions, not an exact science. You will be fine to ride your bike. Just don't crash!


This. Swimming and sun are the big things to avoid. I’ve never heard of anyone saying not to exercise, and I went back to hard, sweaty work within a day or two of each of my larger tattoos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

gat3keeper said:


> I have a scheduled tattoo session this Sunday. It will be from shoulder to biceps down to elbow. My question is, how many days/weeks do we need to wait before we can go back to cycling?
> 
> Coz different tattoo artist have different approach and beliefs. I would like to ask those who had tattoos specially big ones. How long did you wait?


I rode the day after. It's a bit tender and inflamed so maybe avoid 6+ hour endurance events. I'd also avoid wearing elbow pads that cover it up. Maybe nothing really gnarly.


----------



## breakdanceswithwolves (7 mo ago)

I'm mostly covered in tattoos (that's an old profile pic, my legs are covered to my feet). I usually waited a day or two just to get past the most touchy healing period, keeping things clean and covered during that time and then back on the bike. I kept my rides a little shorter than normal.

I do recommend avoid getting sun on new ink. Also avoid getting sun on old ink. Or just getting sun at all. I wear long sleeves and sunblock everything else.


----------



## coachxtaylor (Feb 13, 2020)

i am heavily tattooed. both arms both legs chest and full back. mountain biking with a camelbak while i was getting my back done every 2 weeks actually helped the healing process and it healed faster than any other tattoo i’ve ever had. i think the soft abrasion from the jersey just allowed it to slowly peel. i wouldn’t hesitate riding the day after a tattoo appointment. just cover it up.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I got four in one night and was riding the next day (with a hangover). It never entered my mind that I shouldn't ride with new ink.


----------



## Drew H. (Oct 6, 2017)

milehi said:


> I got four in one night and was riding the next day (with a hangover). It never entered my mind that I shouldn't ride with new ink.


It would have never entered my mind to ride with a hamgover....😆


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I was visiting my cousins in Iceland. Everynight was a party but I brought a bike so I had to ride.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Drew H. said:


> It would have never entered my mind to ride with a hamgover....😆


Sweat it out!


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank You guys for the input. I appreciate it.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Close enough...


----------

